# No me odies...



## Sherik

¿Cómo se dice esta frase "*¡No me odies por ser mejor que tú!*" en italiano?


----------



## Tatzingo

Non mi odiare per essere meglio di te??

Tatz.


----------



## Sherik

Non odiate a me per essere migliori di. ¿Esta correcto o no?


----------



## Elcierzo

Credo che è cosí:

"*Non odiatemi perche sono più bravo che tu*"

La palabra 'migliore' es un adjetivo de modo, por lo que modificaria un verbo...

La palabra 'Bravo' para -él- o 'Brava' para -ella- describe como es una persona con respecto a su desempeño en alguna actividad...

Espero que te sea util Sherik...

si alguien nativo puede corregirme yo tambien puedo aprender.


----------



## irene.acler

Tatzingo said:


> Non mi odiare per essere meglio di te??
> 
> Tatz.


 
Creo que está bastante bien, pero hay formas más naturales de decirlo, en mi opinión.



Sherik said:


> Non odiate a me per essere migliori di. ¿Esta correcto o no?


 
No, lo siento pero no está bien. "A me" hay que transformarlo en "mi".



Elcierzo said:


> Credo che è cosí:
> 
> "*Non odiatemi perché sono più bravo che tu*"


 
"Odiatemi" hace referencia a la segunda persona plural, pero Schenker quiere la segunda singular ("no me odies").
"Che tu" tampoco está bien, porque sería "più bravo *DI TE*".


Yo diría: _non odiarmi per essere migliore di te_.


----------



## chlapec

E così?(più colloquiale):
"Non te la prendere/prendertela se sono migliore di te"


----------



## Sonsierey

Elcierzo said:


> Credo che è cosí:


 
"Creo que es asì" se traduce "credo che sia così". En italiano tienes que usar el subjuntivo.^__^
L'ultima soluzione proposta mi sembra la migliore.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente, la propuesta de chlapec está muy bien. Pero, entre "non odiarmi" e "non prendertela" creo que hay una pequeña diferencia, ¿o es sólo una impresión mía?


----------



## chlapec

En muchas ocasiones, en español, "no me odies" no tiene un sentido literal (como bien puede ser éste el caso), y significa, más bien "no te lo tomes a mal", de ahí mi propuesta.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale, entonces sí.  Bueno, efectivamente tampoco en italiano es siempre siempre literal, así que..


----------



## Sonsierey

En italiano, el verbo "odiare" puede ser un poquito fuerte en su sentido... En este caso, me parece que "non prendertela" sea màs adecuado. ^__^


----------



## MercedesColomar

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con chlapec. "Non odiarmi se sono più bravo di te" ; "Non prendertela ("non te la prendere" tambien) se sono più bravo di te"; "Non volermi male se sono più bravo di te". 
Podria ser tambien "...se sono _migliore_ di te", pero... ¿cual es el contexto?


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

irene.acler said:


> Creo que está bastante bien, pero hay formas más naturales de decirlo, en mi opinión.
> 
> 
> 
> No, lo siento pero no está bien. "A me" hay que transformarlo en "mi".
> 
> 
> 
> "Odiatemi" hace referencia a la segunda persona plural, pero Schenker quiere la segunda singular ("no me odies").
> "Che tu" tampoco está bien, porque sería "più bravo *DI TE*".
> 
> 
> Yo diría: _non odiarmi per essere migliore di te_.


 _non odiarmi per essere migliore di te:_Es precisamente la frase en la que estaba pensando. No se me ocurre otra gramaticalmente más correcta.


----------



## MercedesColomar

Lo siento muchisimo, pero esta no me parece correcta. 
Si estas buscando este sentido, "Non odiarmi _se sono migliore di te"_ me parece la forma mas adecuada en italiano. (Mi espanol no esta magnifico, pero soy italiana )


----------



## irene.acler

Mercedes, ¿no te parece correcta desde un punto de vista gramatical o porque no te suena simplemente?


----------



## MercedesColomar

Con excepcion de uno casos raros, en italiano, una proposicion subordinada implicita, para ser correcta, tiene el mismo subjeto que la proposicion principal. 

En la proposicion "No me odies (Tu) por ser mejor (yo) que tu" el subjeto no es lo mismo, entonces la subordinada tiene que ser explicita.


----------



## irene.acler

Ya, tienes razón desde un punto de vista gramatical. Boh, pero a mí no me suena tan tan mal, igual es porque tengo influencias de mi dialecto.


----------



## MercedesColomar

chlapec said:


> E così?(più colloquiale):
> "Non te la prendere/prendertela se sono migliore di te"


 
Y siguo siendo de acuerdo con chlapec


----------

